# Ross And Echo2



## Andros Jim (Sep 14, 2011)

I have a Ross CLA 4 fly reel with 200 ft wf floating line. Also a neoprene case. 
Also a Tim Rajeff Echo 2 Fly rod mod # 890SW-4x 9' # 8 line it has never been fished and comes with the hard case and two tips one for accuracy and another for distance. I have posted a link to a web sight. Scroll down to the 890 SW 8 weight to learn more about this excellent rod. I'm asking 500.00 for the whole setup. OBO
http://www.activeangler.com/flyfishing-products/macnair-echo_2.shtml


----------



## Andros Jim (Sep 14, 2011)

Bump


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

nice outfit!....


----------



## Andros Jim (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks Lance.


----------



## Andros Jim (Sep 14, 2011)

Still up for sale. Make an offer.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great setup. I own several Echo rods and think they blow the pants off of a TFO. They have the same great warranty as well.

Free bump for a very nice setup


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

if it was a 7 wt...id be all over that!


----------

